# Need a NEW Sabre Black Heated Steering for your C5 A6 Allroad for $138.50?



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Stumbled into this while killing time on the smart phone today. Called the Audi Master tech that works on our 02 6MT and verified that this IS the one for our car. We have the heated MFSW from the factory. $154.95 delivered to the door if they email you an invoice for payPal. A few bucks more if you order off the eBay site. I called after they were closed and got their v/m. They called back from the CID and got me all the info I needed and emailed an invoice. Damn nice guys!!

I didn't post this until I ordered it and it was on the way to my greedy little hands.










Bora Parts Inc / Cascade German Parts

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290930037688




















EKTA - Not sold here, for reference only: http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/products/Audi/Sabreblack/5574185/8Z0419091BB1KT.html


----------

